# Training the perfect dog



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

He sounds a lot like Brad Pattison, no treats, correct first and then praise.... the only difference being this guy uses a modified plastic prong instead of a martengale. But a lot of the same 'reasoning' in the training ideas and so on, pack members and keeping the dog at the bottom of the pack....

I wouldn't waste my money on it.

Lana


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Agree completely.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I can teach anyone very easily how to train the perfect dog: go to Toys-R-Us, buy the lifesize golden retriever, place in the room of your choice.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> I can teach anyone very easily how to train the perfect dog: go to Toys-R-Us, buy the lifesize golden retriever, place in the room of your choice.


LOL. My first thought when I saw the thread was, 'who has the perfect dog?' Followed by--'who wants the perfect dog?'


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> LOL. My first thought when I saw the thread was, 'who has the perfect dog?' Followed by--'who wants the perfect dog?'


so true .. I cannot even imagine having a perfect dog because then I'd have to find a perfect person that deserved my perfect dog .... grins


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Anybody who thinks he can define 'perfect' when it comes to an animal is a little 'out there'. Perfect, like beauty, is in the eye of the beholder. 

It sounds like he trains dogs to be accessories to life instead of life-long, loving companions. My Penny isn't perfect for everyone but she's perfect for me!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

GoldenSail said:


> LOL. My first thought when I saw the thread was, 'who has the perfect dog?' Followed by--'who wants the perfect dog?'


My first thought was "Who wants a perfect dog?" followed by "Gee, a new poster, who comes on and posts about a commercial product in his second post. Gee, I wonder if the poster is connected to that product?"

Cynical, I admit. But that's what I thought.


----------

